# Can anybody identify this planing stop?



## Bob3418 (Feb 11, 2009)

I received this recess-in-the-benchtop stop from a friend yesterday and was wondering if anyone knows the maker, year made, etc. I cannot find an identifying mark on the thing anywhere.

The stop itself is retractable and is held at any desired height by tightening a straight-slot set screw in the top surface of the plate.

Just curious.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Sorry Bob I've never seen one like it.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

It is hopeless. Send it to me.
There are several out there today, but my brain ain't workin' right now. 
Put in in the bench and use it. It is called a planing bench dog/stop (as in use with a plane), but you knew that.
Wish I had about 4 of 'em.
Bill


----------



## Gatorjim (May 12, 2012)

Never seen one either but I'd like a dozen of them.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

It is a Merrills patent adjustable bench stop. I found this image on hyperkitten.com.










It was made by E.C. Stearns in Syracuse, NY. Apparently it appears in the encyclopaedia of 19th century hardware.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I had one I pulled out of a rickety bench in a basement - it had
probably been there for 40 or 50 years.

I sold it with some other stuff in a lot of tools a few months
back. I never used it but I thought it well designed.

If you want to get crazy, buy another on ebay and
install them parallel in your bench.


----------

